# Módulo controlador PLL para osciladores.



## dalsaur (Ene 14, 2011)

buscando en la red encontre este Módulo controlador PLL para osciladores el cual dice que se puede usar para transmiosres fm.

 pero que me dicen ustedes es viable este proyecto, funcionará como pll para vco fm ó hay que agregarle otros componentes, como preescaler, mas componentes etc..???

este es el link, dode se explica el funcionamiento

http://www.tecnofilos.org/Proyectos/Electronica/VFO/vfo.html

porfa, léanlo y me dicen que piensan


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2011)

Servir, te sirve, incluso como para un modulador de UHF, pero en el esquema falta la parte del Pre-Scaler (Donde dice TTL, Divisor), el CD4046 solo alcanza (Creo) un par de MHz.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 14, 2011)

@fogonazo, aqui explica algo que sirve para la banda comercial  83 - 120 MHz  1.200 pF, que podra ser?

Cx puede ser determinado de forma experimental o aplicar una ecuación del datasheet del 4046. Se dan unos valores prácticos para manejar osciladores:
22 - 30 MHz     5.600 pF
47 - 64 MHz     2.700 pF
83 - 120 MHz     1.200 pF
138 - 164 MHz     1.000 pF


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 14, 2011)

dalsaur dijo:


> @fogonazo, aqui explica algo que sirve para la banda comercial  83 - 120 MHz  1.200 pF, que podra ser?
> 
> Cx puede ser determinado de forma experimental o aplicar una ecuación del datasheet del 4046. Se dan unos valores prácticos para manejar osciladores:
> 22 - 30 MHz     5.600 pF
> ...



Pues basta mirar en el datasheet que la Fmax operacion es 1.6Mh  con 15VDC, conclusion directamente NO SIRVE y faltaria otra parte para adecuar la señal de ingreso orealimentacion  desde el VCO, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola:

Sinceramente no quiero desanimarte, pero con algunos componentes mas te montas un verdadero PLL para esas frecuencias. sigue buscando por la RED hay muchos faciles de construir y mas precisos que el que comentas.  Solo es mi opinion, quizas no dispongas de componentes con facilidad, si es asi pido perdon por mi intervencion.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Servir, te sirve, incluso como para un modulador de UHF*, pero en el esquema falta la parte del Pre-Scaler (Donde dice TTL, Divisor), el CD4046 solo alcanza (Creo) un par de MHz.



*Vamos de vuelta.*
Con el CD4046 *SI* se puede hacer un PLL para frecuencia HF, VHF o UHF.

Ese esquema esta *incompleto* falta el divisor (Pre-scaler) que iría donde dice TTL y el oscilador *patrón*


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 14, 2011)

*seria algo asi*:


Ver el archivo adjunto 32563


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola:

Ya me he dado cuenta que esta incompleto, por eso he dicho que con solo 2 C.I. se puede hacer mas sencillo, ya que a este aun hay que añadirle el divisor programable y el VCO, y alguna cosilla mas.
Como ejemplo: Con un Pic y un MC145170 y unos pocos componentes pasivos ya tienes un PLL que va desde 1Mhz hasta los 170.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------

